# Some Recent Work



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

This and small-midsize residential exterior is pretty much my comfort zone........thought I saw a picture in here of someone painting a satellite with a crane.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice stuff. I love painting colors verses white on white.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

House I did 2 weeks ago had a pink bathroom like that too. Wasn't crazy about it. And it was pink EVERYTHING - toilets, bathtub, towels, countertop... ahhhh!

Nice pics tho!


----------

